# Database Discussions > Microsoft SQL Server 2008 >  SQL Manager 2008 for SQL Server released

## Michael Raven

Lots of new pain easing tools to work with SQL Server, Activity Monitor, Unicode support and much more
http://www.sqlmanager.net/en/news/ems/1294

----------

